# I danced with a football player in your bathroom because that's how I roll



## ladylore (Mar 25, 2009)

Pick the month you were born:
January-------I kicked
February------I loved
March--------I karate chopped
April----------I did cartwheels with
May----------I jumped on
June----------I smelled
July-----------I did the Macarena with
August--------I had lunch with
September----I danced with
October-------I sang to
November-----I yelled at
December-----I ran over

Pick the day (number) you were born on:
1-------a birdbath
2-------a monster
3-------a phone
4-------a fork
5-------a snowman
6-------a gangster
7-------my mobile phone
8-------my dog
9-------my best friends' boyfriend
10-------my neighbor
11-------my science teacher
12-------a banana
13-------a fireman
14-------a stuffed animal
15-------a goat
16-------a pickle
17-------your mom
18-------a spoon
19------ - a smurf
20-------a baseball bat
21-------a ninja
22-------Chuck Norris
23-------a noodle
24-------a squirrel
25-------a football player
26-------my sister
27-------my brother
28-------an iPod
29-------a surfer
30-------a homeless guy
31-------a llama

What is the last number of the year you were born:
1--------- In my car
2 --------- On your car
3 ----------- In a hole
4 ----------- Under your bed
5 ----------- Riding a Motorcycle
6 --------- sliding down a hill
7 --------- in an elevator
8---------- at the dinner table
9 -------- In line at the bank
0 -------- in your bathroom

Pick the color of shirt you are wearing:
White---------because I'm cool like that
Black---------because that's how I roll.
Pink-----------because I'm NOT crazy.
Red-----------because the voices told me to.
Blue-----------because I'm sexy and I do what I want
Green---------because I think I need some serious help.
Purple---------because I'm AWESOME!
Gray----------because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.
Yellow--------because someone offered me 1,000,000 dollars
Orange--------because my family thinks I'm unique anyway.
Brown---------because I can.
Other----------because I'm a Ninja!
None----------because I can't control myself!

Now type out the sentence you made:


----------



## NicNak (Mar 25, 2009)

I licked
a football player
Riding a Motorcycle
because I think I need some serious help.

:yikes3:


----------



## white page (Mar 25, 2009)

I danced with a homeless guy in your bathroom because that's how I roll.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 25, 2009)

NicNak said:


> I licked
> a football player...



:teehee:


----------



## ladylore (Mar 25, 2009)

NN is naughty


----------



## NicNak (Mar 25, 2009)

:blush:

:teehee:


----------



## white page (Mar 25, 2009)

I read kicked !


----------



## ladylore (Mar 25, 2009)

the friend who sent me this got:


> I jumped on a noodle at the dinner table because I'm sexy and i do what I want



:rofl:


----------



## NicNak (Mar 25, 2009)

Daniel said:


> :teehee:




What is yours Daniel? :lol:


----------



## Halo (Mar 25, 2009)

I smelled a monster riding a motorcycle because the voices told me to :lol:


----------



## ladylore (Mar 25, 2009)

Halo said:


> I smelled a monster riding a motorcycle because the voices told me to :lol:



Ok then.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 25, 2009)

I karate chopped a fireman in your bathroom because I'm a Ninja! (what can I say - multi-coloured top!  )


----------



## ladylore (Mar 25, 2009)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm worried about you guys...


----------



## Atlantean (Mar 25, 2009)

I danced with my sister in an elevator because that's how I roll.

wow, youre birthday is the day before mine is, LadyLore. (And apparently we're wearing the same color shirt!)

LOL@Dr. Baxter


----------



## ladylore (Mar 25, 2009)

Very cool Atlantean!:jiggy:


----------



## NicNak (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Ladylore for this.  It is halarious!


There there Dr Baxter, it's ok :support:

We are all ok :crazy:   No need to worry.


----------



## ladylore (Mar 25, 2009)

I almost fell out of my chair I laughed so hard. 

I wonder what colour shirts the guys have on?


----------



## gooblax (Mar 26, 2009)

I danced with a stuffed animal in line at the bank because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.

... oh dear.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 26, 2009)

:lol:  I think so far Gooblax, yours is my favorite!


----------



## NicNak (Mar 26, 2009)

You got a funny one Gooblax :teehee:


----------



## ladylore (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh Dear is right. 

Almost pee'd myself I laughed so hard.


----------



## Banned (Mar 26, 2009)

I danced with a fireman under my bed because I can't control myself :teehee:


----------



## Halo (Mar 26, 2009)

You notice that David says that he is worried about "US" but doesn't post his statement for us to see....hmmmm mg:


----------



## NicNak (Mar 26, 2009)

Halo said:


> You notice that David says that he is worried about "US" but doesn't post his statement for us to see....hmmmm mg:



:teehee: I noticed this too.  Maybe Dr Baxter doesn't want us to know his birthday.

I guess he doesn't want any reminders of his birthday :blush:  :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 26, 2009)

Halo said:


> You notice that David says that he is worried about "US" but doesn't post his statement for us to see....hmmmm





NicNak said:


> I noticed this too.  Maybe Dr Baxter doesn't want us to know his birthday.
> 
> I guess he doesn't want any reminders of his birthday




No, actually I'm fine with you knowing my birthday (April 25, circa 1980 ). The problem was that when I started to complete the exercise, the first two parts read "I licked a football player" and frankly I didn't want to know how that one was going to end...


----------



## NicNak (Mar 26, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> No, actually I'm fine with you knowing my birthday (April 25, circa 1980 ).  The problem was that when I started to complete the exercise, the first two parts read "I licked a football player" and frankly I didn't want to know how that one was going to end...



 :rofl:

:teehee:  I think if I were you I wouldn't have wanted to know the ending either :teehee:


I thought maybe we had about the same time birthday cause I had "I licked a football player too"  :blush:

We infact have the exact same birthday!

Although since you were born in 1980, you are a bit younger than I am


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 26, 2009)

:lol:  Yes, well I would have preferred to lick the fireman than kick him but, you know us "Ninjas"


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 26, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> :lol:  Yes, well I would have preferred to lick the fireman than kick him but, you know us "Ninjas"



There you go. If anyone had to lick him, I would rather it be you. I would have been happy to kick him. :smack:


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 26, 2009)

i kicked a birdbath in your bathroom because i'm a ninja!


----------



## ladylore (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey - women can be football players. Your wife play football David? 

---------- Post added later and automatically merged ---------- 

I did a bit of editing so it's safe to try it again.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 27, 2009)

I karate chopped a fireman in your bathroom because that's how I roll....Nope, still not licking that fireman :lol:


----------



## ladylore (Mar 27, 2009)

'licking' has been changed to 'doing cartwheels with'.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 27, 2009)

For whose who are now cartwheeling with football players, feel free to take pictures:

http://www.powercheerleading.com/UWO0506/ProPics05/ProQgamepics/Cartwheelat270lbs.jpg

http://www.astropix.com/SPORTSPIX/FOOTBALL/FBALL_17.HTM


----------



## Meg (Mar 28, 2009)

Hehe... 

I yelled at your mom in a hole because I'm sexy and I do what I want.

(I wonder if I should stamp my foot, too?)


----------



## Halo (Mar 28, 2009)

That is priceless Meg..... :loveit:


----------

